# Small circle jig



## Giolla (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi folks. My first post here and im hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction.
Im looking to cut circles of varying diameter between 8cm - 30cm (oops mainly US forum?. . then 3" -12")
Basically due to the varying sizes, time spent and ease im not really interested in templates. 

First I found this (I took out the www because im not allowed to post urls so you will need to add them manually)
.amazon.com/Trend-ME-JIG-Ellipse-Cutting/dp/B001UQ5OZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377033259&sr=8-1&keywords=Mini+Ellipse+Jig
Unfortunately does not cut small enough.

Then I randomly stumbled across this which is EXACTLY what im looking for. . but I cant seem to track it down. Hoping someone may know where i could buy something like that. Sry I think its in hindi and image quality is awfull.
.youtube.com/watch?v=DQexX1ukDBw (again I took out the www because im not allowed to post urls so you will need to add them manually)

Im tinkering on the idea of home making one with an old baseplate. . but I would much prefer to just buy a proper Jig.

Hope someone can help

Thanks Giolla


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Can get you down to a 1.5" circle.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Giolla, welcome to the forum.

Jigs, such as posted by Quillman, can be instantly adjusted through an infinite range of sizes.

You can also make you own as posted by Harrysin. 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/36407-my-router-circle-jig.html

So easy, even I have made one.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/22505-my-circle-jig.html

(many other suggestions in the second thread).

PS: you do not say what router you have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Giolla

No need to buy one or make one most routers come with a edge guide with just a little bit of rework you have a great cir.jig...,the reworks ,,just drill a 1/4" hole..


,,,,,


Giolla said:


> Hi folks. My first post here and im hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction.
> Im looking to cut circles of varying diameter between 8cm - 30cm (oops mainly US forum?. . then 3" -12")
> Basically due to the varying sizes, time spent and ease im not really interested in templates.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The sizes I use are normally taken care of by just using one size or another of hole saw. The last one, didn't have a hole saw that size, so just put a nail thru the center of the material, into the router table top, and proceeded to rout out a very nice circle, just the size I wanted.

I then glue that to a piece of plywood, and when the glue was dry, routed that. And that gave me a nice, accurate, pattern, that I then used to rout out several more.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Giolla, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Jigs, such as posted by Quillman, can be instantly adjusted through an infinite range of sizes.
> 
> ...


Or even a super simple one like this:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Derek Willis posted a home made one quite a while back that was about as simple as you can get. http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/31313-circle-trimming.html

The jig has a hole drilled in it for a guide bushing and you simply drive a nail through it where you want the center of the radius to be.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Do a Google search for "Jasper Circle Jig" and you will find some very accurate and adjustable circle cutting jigs for use with a router. 

Charley


----------



## Giolla (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for replies. I ended up making one myself similar to the one harrysin posted. Works perfectly


----------

